# Surprising appearance of "Stay on page"/"Leave page"



## Loob

Three times in the past twenty-four hours, I've hit the "Post Quick Reply" button, to be met with a message asking me to decide whether I want to "stay on page" or "leave page".

It doesn't seem to matter which I select: either way (1) my reply has, in practice, been posted (2) no subscription has been added to the relevant thread. (I'm normally subscribed to a thread when I answer a question in it.)

It doesn't happen all the time, but when it does happen, it's rather disconcerting.  It's also slightly annoying having to manually subscribe to the thread I've replied to.

Is anyone else experiencing this, or is it just me?


----------



## swift

Yes, me.  Same behaviour, same annoying results.  Sometimes, after submitting a thread I'm brought to a blank page. When I return to the previous page, the text box appears as if I hadn't posted anything yet, as the message was fortunately saved during the failed submission. Now, my first approach was to press the 'Submit' button once again but then a duplicate was published. 

It won't happen consistently, which makes me wonder whether this could be a bug. Besides, I have done everything we are supposed to do, clearing my browser's caché and signing in again, just to find out that the problem remains unsolved. In my despair, I even reset my modem -- I'd do anything to browse the forums.


----------



## Copyright

It happens to me about 10% of the time ... and as you say, there's no green dot to remind me I've replied to a thread. 

As for notifications, I'm not getting any for any subscribed threads and it's been like that for the last 24 hours.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

It happens to me a fair bit too, though it's been a pestilence for quite some time.
Swift mentions a blank screen. Under the circumstances he describes, I also get a screen that is not quite blank - it has some small amount of text on it, 'invalid submission'* I think.
Copyright mentions green dots, if by green dots he means green dots that contain either a white arrow, or a white tick, that signify one's having posted in a given thread, then I still have those.
I will often lose the *bolding* the thread titles that signifies unread posts within the thread - even though those threads contain (what are for me) unread posts.


*ADDED*:* the text actually reads 'Received a invalid response' (sic).


----------



## dreamlike

It happens to me almost every single time I decide to post a quick reply in the English-English forum, and the bug appears to be restricted only to this section, at least that's the case with my computer.

It didn't occur to me until reading this thread that not getting notificiations might have something to do with it, but that's true  That's the biggest problem, because the relpy gets posted either way, but going through the hassle of manually subscribing to every thread is a bit irksome.

I'm using Google Chrome, if it's anything to go by.


----------



## LilianaB

It might be simply a computer virus you -- you might need an anti-virus. There were some bugs launched recently. The hackers launch them once in a while.


----------



## dreamlike

I wouldn't surf the net without a good anti-virus. It's a forum error, not a virus. There's something amiss with the script of the forum, not with our computers.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know. Nothing happens when I post. I think I had a problem with one post, but then I scanned the computer and there were some threads -- viruses. After they were removed nothing like that happens anymore. It happened yesterday.


----------



## potolina

Hi! It just happened to me too... and that's my "solution" ( well, it would be better to fix the problem  ) :

Click "post quick reply", the window shows "stay on/leave page" , copy your "reply" (as you'd do on Word to copy and paste ...) then reload (refresh?) page ... your reply should be where it has to be, in the posts ...
Well, that is what I did, and for me it worked ... I don't know if it's a "general rule" 
Anyway, I don't think it's something like a virus... maybe it is just a forum's problem


----------



## swift

I'm positive this has nothing to do with virus threats.

Your solution has also worked for me when using the quick reply editor. Refreshing the page. The thing is this is not normal and there should be a way to fix the bug.


----------



## mkellogg

I'm not sure what is going on.  I do know that we haven't changed anything in the last two weeks, so it isn't a result of any recent change.  

Many of you are quite experienced here, so you've probably already tried this: clear your browser's cache or test posting with a different web browser.  I don't have any other ideas.


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, clearing the cache worked for a while but I'm still experiencing this every now and then. I don't think we're all here using the same web browser, so I'd be surprised to find out that the problem stems from the browser.


----------



## Loob

Many thanks for your answer, Mike.  Yes, I've cleared the cache - though I haven't tried using a different browser. (I use Firefox.)  If the problem persists, I'll try that. 

It hasn't been a _huge_ issue, as it doesn't happen all the time: my "3 posts in 24 hours" is probably close to Copyright's 10%, or perhaps a bit more. And the "no subscription to thread" problem is solvable by manually subscribing....

(I haven't yet experienced the 'blank page' problem reported by swifty and Beryl.)


----------



## mkellogg

It is the "no subscription" part that I find most puzzling. That should be automatic.  Can anybody show me an recent example post that didn't get a subscription and you still haven't gone back and subscribed?  I would like to investigate it.


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> It is the "no subscription" part that I find most puzzling. That should be automatic. Can anybody show me an recent example post that didn't get a subscription and you still haven't gone back and subscribed? I would like to investigate it.


It happened to me a while ago, but I manually subscribed to the thread then. When it happens again, I'll let you know. I use IE8, and it also happens to me every now and then (let's say, twice a week) but I only noticed once that the subscription hadn't happened.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> It is the "no subscription" part that I find most puzzling. That should be automatic.  Can anybody show me an recent example post that didn't get a subscription and you still haven't gone back and subscribed?  I would like to investigate it.


Sorry, Mike, I can't - I think I've manually subscribed to all the threads where this has happened, and I can't, now, remember which threads they were.  Perhaps someone else can give an example?

Like Peter, I'll report here next time this happens (if it _does_ happen again...)


----------



## Peterdg

I do remember a thread; it was in the celebration of Agró in the Celebrations forum. (but, as I said, I later subscribed manually when I noticed that I wasn't subscribed to the thread) and it was this post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2484349&p=12506032#post12506032


----------



## duvija

It happen to me yesterday. I didn't receive anything from WR for about 24 hours. Some dear, dear, dear friends, told me that I had been banned...   Cria cuervos...


----------



## Copyright

mkellogg said:


> It is the "no subscription" part that I find most puzzling. That should be automatic.  Can anybody show me an recent example post that didn't get a subscription and you still haven't gone back and subscribed?  I would like to investigate it.



Here you are. It didn't subscribe me and I did not manually subscribe ... 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2483966

And I still receive no notifications at all, for anything, even  subscribed threads -- even after unsubscribing from Instant  Notifications by Email, saving preferences, and resubscribing. And I've cleared my cache. I'm using Firefox 16 on Mac OS 10.8.1.

Ah, one more thing -- I logged out and signed back in. Still no notifications, even to subscribed threads that were replied to after this process.
.


----------



## dreamlike

I find myself facing the same problem as Copyright - I don't receive any notificiations. I logged out yesterday after posting a reply to this thread, which at the time was the last one. 

I logged in today, and there are clearly some new replies to the threads I subscribed to, but there is no green dot to indicate that...


----------



## LilianaB

Hello. As far a the message "do you want to leave the page" goes -- yes it appears, but you could just ignore it, at least I do, and press "yes". The post is not lost -- it gets posted right away.


----------



## dreamlike

In case you didn't notice, Liliana, that's presicely what we signalized since the very first post and throughout the entire course of this thread. Not much of a discovery


----------



## LilianaB

Sorry -- I did not reread the whole thread. This just happened to me today and this is what I did and it worked.


----------



## Loob

Yes, Liliana.  Whatever you do with this 'surprising' _Stay on page/Leave page_ message, your reply is still sent.  The more important problem is that your reply doesn't then subscribe you to the thread, whereas replies normally result in an automatic subscription. 

There's also a - possibly separate, possibly connected - problem with email notification of new answers to subscribed threads. I haven't experienced that because I have email notification turned off, but Copyright and dreamlike are both experiencing it.

It's interesting, though, that you have also had the 'surprising' _Stay on page/Leave page_ message - it seems to be quite widespread.

PS. I just wanted to say "thank you" to everyone who's replied. I feel much better that it's not just me.


----------



## Loob

mkellogg said:


> It is the "no subscription" part that I find most puzzling. That should be automatic.  Can anybody show me an recent example post that didn't get a subscription and you still haven't gone back and subscribed?  I would like to investigate it.


Mike, it's just happened again to me, so I'm posting a link to the thread in case it helps: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2485992.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, I think I found the issue and fixed it.  you shouldn't have any trouble automatically subscribing to threads anymore.

EDIT: I fixed the subscription problem. I'm not sure if this will help the "leave page" dialog.

Mike


----------



## Loob

Many thanks, Mike: that's great!


----------



## Peterdg

mkellogg said:


> OK, I think I found the issue and fixed it. you shouldn't have any trouble automatically subscribing to threads anymore.
> 
> Mike


Hello Mike,

Could it be that by fixing this, you re-introduced a problem that I regulary encountered until a few weeks ago?

What happened before, and started happening again today, is that when I want to edit a post I just made (because I just realized I made a typing mistake), my browser freezes for about a minute or two and then, instead of presenting the text of my post to be corrected, I get an empty box.

This only happens (and happened) if I want to edit the post just after having posted it (so, without leaving the thread). I have never seen it happening when I posted, returned to the forum overview page, and then reopened the thread.

The same thing used to happen in the PM section. When someone sent me a PM and I opened it, the same thing often happened. The browser freezes for a minute or two and then, instead of opening a box containing the message, I just get an empty box. However, I haven't seen this yet today in the PM section.

I just thought it might be too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Copyright

Thanks, Mike ... although I haven't done any testing yet, I'll keep my eyes open.

Now if I could have Notifications, all would be well.


----------



## Copyright

Copyright said:


> Now if I could have Notifications, all would be well.


Thanks to Cagey, I now have Notifications ... Gmail, thinking it was time for something new, decided to start putting all my WR Notifications into their Spam Folder. It used to be that Gmail was nearly infallible with their sorting, but not anymore. Along with WR Notifications, I found LinkedIn reminders. 

Anyway, it's fixed.


----------



## mkellogg

Peterdg said:


> Could it be that by fixing this, you re-introduced a problem that I regulary encountered until a few weeks ago?


Peter, I think it is just a coincidence.  I didn't change anything that would cause JavaScript problems like that.

Mike


----------

